# dressage studs



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Frohwind was big in Oklahoma. He sadly passed away earlier this year.


----------



## Delaware Equestrian (Nov 20, 2013)

"Olivier" is a top producing KWPN stallion. He competes at the Grand Prix level. He currently resides in Vermont.


----------



## CandyCanes (Jul 1, 2013)

Moorlands Totilas would probably be the most prolific
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dphoto45 (Jul 27, 2014)

If I ever breed my mare, which I highly doubt, Zee Me Blue would be my stallion of choice. I keep a picture of him in my desk top.


----------



## Dphoto45 (Jul 27, 2014)

Although if I wanted color, and I have always wanted a buckskin, I like both these stallions Mirabeau (Cremello Warmblood son of Mascarpone)

Saphiro | JC Andalusians So these two would complete my top three warmblood stallion choices. Saphiro while not actually a warmblood has many offspring doing dressage, so he's good.


----------



## kittykattylover (Oct 6, 2014)

Moorlands Totillas, Ravel, Shante Bluade, Saphiro is really nice to! Good luck finding your match!


----------



## Gossip (Sep 26, 2011)

How come no one has mentioned Valegro and Valehro yet?


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

Because Valegro is a gelding...


----------



## Gossip (Sep 26, 2011)

DuffyDuck said:


> Because Valegro is a gelding...


Oops! My bad, lol. Shows how smart I am ^_^


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

Dphoto45 said:


> Although if I wanted color, and I have always wanted a buckskin, I like both these stallions Mirabeau (Cremello Warmblood son of Mascarpone)
> 
> Saphiro | JC Andalusians So these two would complete my top three warmblood stallion choices. Saphiro while not actually a warmblood has many offspring doing dressage, so he's good.


My horse is a Saphiro baby. His dam was a QH and he got a lot of the QH conformation (though you can definitely see the Lusitano as well). He has a fantastic temperament, and I'm told by those who have first hand knowledge of Saphiro (he used to stand here in Oregon) that the excellent temperament is typical of his babies. I admit I haven't pushed him to his full potential, but he does well for me in the low level dressage, jumping, and eventing I've competed in.

I'd buy another Saphiro baby in a heartbeat


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

OP if you are looking to breed why not post a pic of your mare and price ranges, breeds, type of semen etc you are looking for?


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

^This <3


----------



## Remali (Jul 22, 2008)

Frozen semen from Contango is available. 

Contango, Preferent


----------



## Dphoto45 (Jul 27, 2014)

*Iron Spring favorite*

If you are going to name an Iron Spring Stallion, My favorite is Consul.
When ever I look for stallions I always look to see what their offspring looks like.
I also do not like what a lot of breeders are doing now-a-days. I like the way horses used to look back in the 70's and 80's.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Damon Hill is going to withdraw from competing and stand at stud
Superior Equine Sires: Equine Frozen Semen Import and Export


----------

